# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Tyhjäkäynti

## TEP70

Seurasin tässä eräänä päivänä Lappeenrannassa omaa bussiani odotellessani, kuinka toisen linjan autolle jäi taukoa keskustaan 20 minuuttia ja auto kävi koko sen ajan. En tiedä, olenko tavallista vihreämmin ajatteleva kuljettaja, mutta minusta 20 minuutin tyhjäkäyttö on jo melko piittaamatonta toimintaa. Etenkin kesällä, kun lämpötilan kanssakaan ei luulisi olevan ongelmia. Ja kai tuo nyt näkyy jo polttoaineenkulutuksessakin, jos auto A sammutetaan taukojen ajaksi ja auto B käy koko päivän. Itse annan moottorin käydä hetken (alle minuutin) pysähtymisen jälkeen, että lämmöt tasaantuvat ja sammutan sen sitten. Paikallisliikenteessä ei nyt muutenkaan tarvitse yleensä ajaa pakoputki punaisena.

----------


## Antero Alku

Nykyaikaisen dieselmoottorin pitäisi kestää sammuttaminen ja käynnistäminen. Arvelen, että jotkin bussit jätetään tyhjäkäynnille sen vuoksi, että paineilmalaitteet vuotavat. Tyhjäkäynnin vaihtoehtona on moottorin huudattaminen, että saadaan paineet nostetuksi ja jarrut toimimaan. Ei ole mukavaa sekään, mutta kysehän onkin autossa olevasta viasta.

Antero

----------


## Kinmo

Kymmeniä minuutteja kestävän tyhjäkäynnin syynä on yleensä latausvika, jonka vuoksi autoa ei sammuteta vaan yritetään päästä jollain tapaa "ontuen" maaliin tai kotiin vuororikon välttämiseksi.

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Kymmeniä minuutteja kestävän tyhjäkäynnin syynä on yleensä latausvika, jonka vuoksi autoa ei sammuteta vaan yritetään päästä jollain tapaa "ontuen" maaliin tai kotiin vuororikon välttämiseksi.


Niin, mutta nykyisissä EDC-moottoreissa tästäkin on enemämän haittaa kuin hyötyä. EDC-koneiset autot kun sammuu kuin saunalyhdyt, kun sähkö loppuu, eli parempi sammuttaa moottori, katkaista päävirta ja mieluiten irroittaa akunkenkä, niin virrankulutus on nolla, tyhjäkäynnillä se taas on jokseenkin merkittävä. Tietysti paras mahdollinen ratkaisu heti latausongelman ilmettyä EDC-autossa, on lähteä -jos vaan mahdollista- heti painelemaan kohti lähintä varikkoa.
Huoltomiehetkin pysyy paljon iloisempina, kun saavat tehdä remontit varikolla, nosturilla tai huoltokuilulla, eikä maantien reunassa loskakasassa selällään auton alla.

----------


## Kinmo

Totta, mutta voi myös päästä maaliin kuivin jaloin.

----------


## tkp

> Paikallisliikenteessä ei nyt muutenkaan tarvitse yleensä ajaa pakoputki punaisena.


Paikallisliikenteessä suurempi ongelma on, varsinkin talvella akkujen rasitus. Ajetaan lyhyt pätkä ja seistään 5 minuuttia sisävalot, taukopumppu/webasto päällä ja taas ajetaan lyhyt pätkä..Saattaapi äkkiä loppua virta akuista ja sitten ollaan ihmeissään kun ei auto lähde enää käyntiin   :Sad:

----------


## marX

Tämä aihe ei Suomessa ole mielipidekysymys.




> 1. Moottorikäyttöisen ajoneuvon seistessä muusta syystä kuin pakollisen liikenne-esteen vuoksi ei ajoneuvon moottoria saa käyttää enempää kuin kaksi minuuttia. Lämpötilan ollessa alle -15°C saa moottoria ennen ajoon lähtemistä kuitenkin käyttää enintään neljä minuuttia.


Ja rangaistuksena on:




> Pysäköintivirhemaksu määrätään myös ympäristönsuojelulain (86/2000) tai tieliikennelain (267/1981) nojalla annettujen moottorikäyttöisen ajoneuvon tarpeetonta joutokäyntiä koskevien kieltojen ja rajoitusten rikkomisesta.


Toki ammattiliikenteessä voi olla joitain em. kaltaisia syitä, jotka tyhjäkäyntiin oikeuttaisivat, mutta yhtä kaikki, laitonta se joka tapauksessa on.

----------


## Onnikka

Talvella annan auton käydä joskus pitkäänkin, riippuen paikasta ja lämpötilasta. Webastot toimii missä sattuu toimimaan ja autossa tulee äkkiä kylmä  :Sad:   Lämpösillä ilmoilla jos on yli 2min tauko sammutan auton.

----------


## otto s

> Seurasin tässä eräänä päivänä Lappeenrannassa omaa bussiani odotellessani, kuinka toisen linjan autolle jäi taukoa keskustaan 20 minuuttia ja auto kävi koko sen ajan. En tiedä, olenko tavallista vihreämmin ajatteleva kuljettaja, mutta minusta 20 minuutin tyhjäkäyttö on jo melko piittaamatonta toimintaa. Etenkin kesällä, kun lämpötilan kanssakaan ei luulisi olevan ongelmia.


Minä laitoin äänestykseen 1-2 minuuttia,se on minusta sopiva aika seisoa moottori päällä.Arvelisin että kyseessä on vanha Säffle,jonka käynnistäminen on lähes aina yhtä hirveää kuultavaa.Varsinkin talvella.

----------


## LateZ

Meninpä tässä Forssan ohi bussilla. Aikaa Forssaan jäi yli kymmenen minuuttia, rahastaja ja kuljettaja lähtivät kahville. Auto kävi koko pysähdyksen ajan.

Hyvä dieselpolttonesteen hinta saadaan sillä, kun nostetaan veroa pikkuhiljaa siihen asti, kunnes linja-autot sammuvat bussiasemilla, rekat yöllä huoltoasemien pihoilla ja taksit lentoaseman odotusalueella. Muuten kuljetusala on aika jäävi vikisemään naftan korkeasta hinnasta.

Vekka Liikenteen joku johtaja (Vekka) sai sakkoa annettuaan käskyn käyttää autoja talvella varikolla. Asiasta oli ensin meininki valittaa Linja-autoliiton kanssa. Kuitenkin jäi valittamatta.

Kun menin töihin linja-autoyritykseen, sanottiin, että auto sammutetaan aina. Nykyään ympäristöarvot lasketaan sen verran korkealle ja joukkoliikenne koittaa ratsastaa niillä arvoilla, että on vaan pakko asettaa vähäinen tyhjäkäynti esim. matkustamon lämpimyden edelle. Itse ainakin uskallan sanoa iltapäivällä matkustajille kylmässä autossa pitäneeni pitkän tauon. Voin myös kertoa, ettei auto lämpiä kahdessa minuutissa. 

Eräs työkaveri kerran antoi vinkin hyvästä parkkipaikasta, missä autoa voi käyttää koko kahden tunnin tauon kenenkään huomaamatta. En ymmärrä.

----------


## Tommy69

Kaupunki liikenteessä pidän itse talvella 5min tauoilla auton käynnissä, mutta kesällä sammutan minuutinkin ajaksikin. Poikkeuksena on kaasubussit joita pakkasilla en sammuta edes 10min ajaksi koska niitten käynnistyminen uudestaan on henkimaailman asioita ja sen olen saanut kokea muutamia kertoja kun alkuaikoina sammutin 5min takia niin lähtöjä jäi sen takia ajamatta tai sain käyntiin myöhässä. mutta eihän kaasubussit ole niin saastuttavia  :Smile:

----------


## Hartsa

> Tyhjäkäyntisäännöistä ei välitetä yhtään mitään ja autot seisovat taukojen ajat *aina* moottori käynnissä. Kun pääkaupunkiseudulla laiturissa tyhjäkäyttö on melko harvinaista, täällä moottorin sammuttaminen on äärimmäisen harvinaista. Luulisi, että näkyy jo polttoaineen kulutuksessa, kun kaikki autot käyvät koko päivän siitä lähtien kun ne hallilta aamulla lähtevät. Moottori sammuu vasta, kun auto palaa illalla omaan parkkiruutuunsa. 
> 
> Nyt olisi korkea aika alkaa noudattamaan tyhjäkäyntisäännöksiä. Maine ei ainakaan enää tästä voi huonontua.





> Hyvä dieselpolttonesteen hinta saadaan sillä, kun nostetaan veroa pikkuhiljaa siihen asti, kunnes linja-autot sammuvat bussiasemilla, rekat yöllä huoltoasemien pihoilla ja taksit lentoaseman odotusalueella. Muuten kuljetusala on aika jäävi vikisemään naftan korkeasta hinnasta.


Ehkä polttoaineen hinta on nyt ylittänyt kipurajan. Nimittäin tänä kesänä Lappeenrannan paikallisbussit sammutetaan päätepysäkeillä. Aikaisemmin luulin, ettei polttoaineen hinta vaikuta bussien tyhjäkäyntiin vaan tyhjäkäynti tulisi matkustajien ja veronmaksajien maksettavaksi.

----------


## karihoo

Vastasin 5 minuuttia, koska _pakkastalvella_ pätkäajossa (lyhyillä linjoilla = alle 20 min/sivu) nykyisten linja-autojen sähköjärjestelmä ei pitkän päälle oikein tahdo kestää montaa kymmentä käynnistystä per päivä. Helpommilla keleillä ja pidemmillä linjoilla toki riittää huomattavasti vähempikin aika, tälläkin viikolla (lähes +20 astetta lämmintä ja poutaa) käynnistin auton vasta noin puoli minuuttia ennen lähtöä.

MANnin uudemmista kaasuautoista on kylläkin huomattu, että jos _kuuman_ moottorin sammuttaa heti päätepysäkille saavuttua, voi uudelleenkäynnistys olla mahdoton ennen koneen jäähtymistä (lieneekö tyyppivika?). Tähän auttaa minuutin parin tyhjäkäynti n. 1000 rpm kierroksilla ennen moottorin sammuttamista jolloin kone jäähtyy riittävästi.

Nuo surullisenkuuluisat Volvon kaasumoottorit ovat aiheuttaneet monille kuljettajille harmia, varsinkin jos ei tiedä kaikkia niksejä ja vippaskonsteja. Siinä mielessä ymmärrän, että niitä ei mielellään sammuttaisi; toisaalta näin yleisesti kuljettajien pitäisi oma-aloitteisemmin perehtyä työkalunsa sielunelämään, ettei heti mene sormi suuhun kun auto "kiukuttelee".

----------


## Koala

Kyllä alkaa ottaa ihan todenteolla kupoliin H43:n kuljettajat jotka tyhjäkäyvät ihan pokkana 10min putkeen päättärillä-keskellä kesää! HelBin vastaus on että "emme me voi kuljettajillemme mitään" :O Ja käypä _ystävällisesti_ huomauttamassa asiasta kuljettajalle-tulee melkein turpaan.

Tervetuloa tyhjäkäyvät kuljettaja yrittämään nukkumista meidän makuuhuoneessa ja tippuneiden taulujen ripustustalkoisiinkin saa ilmoittautua, kiitos.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Nuo surullisenkuuluisat Volvon kaasumoottorit ovat aiheuttaneet monille kuljettajille harmia, varsinkin jos ei tiedä kaikkia niksejä ja vippaskonsteja. Siinä mielessä ymmärrän, että niitä ei mielellään sammuttaisi; toisaalta näin yleisesti kuljettajien pitäisi oma-aloitteisemmin perehtyä työkalunsa sielunelämään, ettei heti mene sormi suuhun kun auto "kiukuttelee".


Millaisia niksejä?  :Wink:

----------


## a__m

> Millaisia niksejä?


Vähän kaikenlaista alkaen "kaasumuistin nollaamisesta". MB O405:ssä piti muistaakseni aukoa kolmekin kytkintä että toiminta järkiintyi.

TLL:n vanhoista, nyt jo poistetuista mersuista kaikki olivat uniikkikappaleita: esimerkiksi autoja 4 ja 7 ei kannattanut sammuttaa eikä varsinkaan ajovaihdetta ottaa pois päältä "pikku" 20 minuutin odottelun takia. Käynnistäminen vaati oman aikansa kaasu pohjassa, ja vaihde oli saatava päälle kierrosten laskiessa 500 tienoolle; normaali tyhjäkäynti kun oli 900-1500 kierroksen luokkaa eikä ajovaihdetta enää noilla kierroksilla saanut sisään. Oikean hetken "missaaminen" vaati sitten sammuttamisen, odottelun ja uudelleen käynnistämisen.

Jotkut ilkeät kielet puhuivat että suuri L olisi "säädellyt" moottoreita kaasun säästämiseksi, tiedä häntä sitten.

----------


## karihoo

> Nuo surullisenkuuluisat Volvon kaasumoottorit ovat aiheuttaneet monille kuljettajille harmia, varsinkin jos ei tiedä kaikkia niksejä ja vippaskonsteja. Siinä mielessä ymmärrän, että niitä ei mielellään sammuttaisi; toisaalta näin yleisesti kuljettajien pitäisi oma-aloitteisemmin perehtyä työkalunsa sielunelämään, ettei heti mene sormi suuhun kun auto "kiukuttelee".





> Millaisia niksejä?


Pitkään = yli yön seisseen auton käynnistyksessä pitää tarkistaa, ettei kaasupolttoaineen pakkosyöttönapissa ole valo päällä ja jos on, niin tätä nappia pitää painaa pitkään ennen starttaamista. Usein napin merkkivalo oli rikki eli jos ensimmäisellä yrittämällä auto ei lähde käyntiin niin varmuudeksi tehtiin näin. Tällä ilmeisesti varmistettiin polttoaineensyötön riittävä paine, luulen  :Wink: . 

Toisena kikkana piti olla hallussa ns. takakäynnistys jos ei virta-avaimesta kääntämällä käynnistynyt. Näissä tapauksissa sai olla tarkkakorvaisena koska jos avainta kääntämällä kuului vaimea naksahdus niin todennäköisesti starttimoottorin solenoidi ei jaksanut vetää ratasta vauhtirattaalle asti tai hampaat eivät vaan osuneet kohdalleen. Tällöin piti mennä konehuoneeseen avaamaan muovisen laatikon luukku, jonka takaa löytyy käynnistyspainike. Volvojen tapauksessa (koskee myös vanhempia dieseleitä) painiketta piti usein "renkata" eli painaa monta kertaa tiheästi peräkkäin, että saatiin "houkuteltua" starttimoottori vauhtipyörälle. Viimeksi tällainen tapaus sattui kohdalleni reilu viikko sitten kun h14B:llä saavutin edellä ajavan vuoron Hernesaaressa = kävin kollegan puolesta painamassa konehuoneen starttinappia.

----------


## PKL-YTV

Näin kesällä kun on lämmintä, ja akutkin jaksavat paremmin, sammutan auton aina kun päätepysäkille jää yli 2min taukoaikaa. Talvisin kun akkujen kesto on kysymysmerkki ja on paljon enemmän virrankuluttajia, pidän rajana viittä (5) minuuttia. Tottakai tämä riippuu paljon päätepysäkin sijainnista, esim Rautatientorilla ihmisten edessä tai lähiössä ihmisten ikkunoiden alla on tyhjäkäyttö aina vähän niin ja näin.

Kun käyttää tyhjäkäyntiä ja yrittää varmistaa ajallaan lähdön linjalle, saa valituksia. Jos sammuttaa eikä enää käynnisty, saa jälleen valituksia.

----------


## jodo

> http://www.rannikkoseutu.fi/Uutiset/...ot+kuriin.html
> 
> 
> Yhtenä päivänä erään linjan Onnibus kävi tyhjäkäyntiä Helsingin päätepysäkillä tunnin verran. Siinäkin tilanteessa joutokäyntiasetus ylittyi reilusti.


Bussien tyhjäkäynti on vähän kinkkinen juttu, jos sitä noudatettaisiin kirjaimellisesti, ei kovin moni bussi pääsisi liikkeelle ollenkaan kun ei ole tarpeeksi paineilmaa jarrujen irroittamiseen.  Toisekseen esimerkiksi juuri ilmastoinnin toiminnan vuoksi ymmärrän täysin tuon Raision tapauksen, ja talvella sama juttu lämmityksen vuoksi.    Minusta tuntuu, että tuo lehdelle valittanut nainen on yliherkkä ainoastaan normaalille elämälle, ei uudehkon diselbussin pakokaasuille kymmenien metrien päässä.

----------


## Nak

> Bussien tyhjäkäynti on vähän kinkkinen juttu, jos sitä noudatettaisiin kirjaimellisesti, ei kovin moni bussi pääsisi liikkeelle ollenkaan kun ei ole tarpeeksi paineilmaa jarrujen irroittamiseen.


Silloin pitää tehdä niinkuin tankkarit tekee, että kaikki bussit ehditään tankkaamaan: lappu lattiaan käynnistyksen yhteydessä, vaikka auto olisi seissyt reilu parinkymmenen asteen pakkasessa jo muutamia tunteja. 
Voin kertoa, että jos Volvon DH12E kone on raju käyntiääneltään normaalistikin, niin edellämainittua tilannetta todistaneena meinasi itku päästä ja Intialaisella silmän alus tummua  :Laughing: 

Tyhjäkäyntihommelit on aina aika haitarista, toisilla tippuu lasit kaapeista, toisilla voi tulla nopeasti kylmä/kuuma ja joskus autot on herätetty apukaapelein kuolleista n. 30min sitten, jolloin ei kannata sammuttaa autoa jos tahtoo sillä vielä jatkaa matkaa.

----------


## J_J

> Bussien tyhjäkäynti on vähän kinkkinen juttu, jos sitä noudatettaisiin kirjaimellisesti, ei kovin moni bussi pääsisi liikkeelle ollenkaan kun ei ole tarpeeksi paineilmaa jarrujen irroittamiseen.  Toisekseen esimerkiksi juuri ilmastoinnin toiminnan vuoksi ymmärrän täysin tuon Raision tapauksen, ja talvella sama juttu lämmityksen vuoksi.


Jarrujen irroittaminen liikkeelle lähtiessä ei terveen auton tapauksessa todellakaan vaadi jatkuvaa tyhjäkäyntiä. Mikäli ei kahden minuutin tyhjäkäynti riitä jarrujen vapauttamiseen tarvittavan paineilman tuottoon, auto on syytä saattaa pikimmiten korjaamolle.

Toisekseen ilmastointi ja lämmitys ovat molemmat mukavuustekijöitä, eivät välttämättömyyksiä. Niiden toiminnan ylläpito ei siten millään muotoa täytä lain kirjainta hyväksytystä, yli 2 minuutin tyhjäkäynnistä.

----------


## kahujarvi

> Jarrujen irroittaminen liikkeelle lähtiessä ei terveen auton tapauksessa todellakaan vaadi jatkuvaa tyhjäkäyntiä. Mikäli ei kahden minuutin tyhjäkäynti riitä jarrujen vapauttamiseen tarvittavan paineilman tuottoon, auto on syytä saattaa pikimmiten korjaamolle.
> 
> Toisekseen ilmastointi ja lämmitys ovat molemmat mukavuustekijöitä, eivät välttämättömyyksiä. Niiden toiminnan ylläpito ei siten millään muotoa täytä lain kirjainta hyväksytystä, yli 2 minuutin tyhjäkäynnistä.
> 
> Tämä(kään) ongelma ei tosin ole mitenkään OB-sidonnainen, vaan koskee enemmän tai vähemmän jokaista liikennöitsijää.


Kyllä niissä autoissa paineilmavuotoja on ja varsinkin maanantai-aamuna paineet vähissä. Sitten jos on vielä talvipakkanen niin ei heti kylmäkäynnistyksen jälkeen viitsi kierroksiakaan kovin korkeiksi nostaa, joten voi mennä yli 2 minuuttia kevyesti. 

Pakkasella akkujen rasitus on riittävä ilman ylimääräisiä sammuttelujakaan. 

Uskoisin, ettei yhtä ainoaa bussiyritystä löydy missä tyhjäkäyntilakia ei rikottaisi melkeimpä jatkuvasti. Täälläpäin sellainen 15-20 minuutin tyhjäkäynti on ihan normaali aika, talvella sitten useampi tunti tarvittaessa. 

Lämmitys ja ilmastointi riittää mielestäni syyksi tyhjäkäyntiin. Varsinkin yön yli seisoneen auton lämpeneminen kestää melko pitkään ja penkit on kylmiä pitkään, ei sellaiseen ole matkustajien kovin mukava tulla, eikä myöskään auringonpaahteessa lämmenneeseen liikkuvaan saunaan. 

Nykyaikaisten autojen tyhjäkäynnistä ei kyllä mitään katkuja kymmenien metrien päähän leviä.

----------


## J_J

> Kyllä niissä autoissa paineilmavuotoja on ja varsinkin maanantai-aamuna paineet vähissä. Sitten jos on vielä talvipakkanen niin ei heti kylmäkäynnistyksen jälkeen viitsi kierroksiakaan kovin korkeiksi nostaa, joten voi mennä yli 2 minuuttia kevyesti. 
> 
> Pakkasella akkujen rasitus on riittävä ilman ylimääräisiä sammuttelujakaan. 
> 
> Uskoisin, ettei yhtä ainoaa bussiyritystä löydy missä tyhjäkäyntilakia ei rikottaisi melkeimpä jatkuvasti. Täälläpäin sellainen 15-20 minuutin tyhjäkäynti on ihan normaali aika, talvella sitten useampi tunti tarvittaessa. 
> 
> Lämmitys ja ilmastointi riittää mielestäni syyksi tyhjäkäyntiin. Varsinkin yön yli seisoneen auton lämpeneminen kestää melko pitkään ja penkit on kylmiä pitkään, ei sellaiseen ole matkustajien kovin mukava tulla, eikä myöskään auringonpaahteessa lämmenneeseen liikkuvaan saunaan. 
> 
> Nykyaikaisten autojen tyhjäkäynnistä ei kyllä mitään katkuja kymmenien metrien päähän leviä.


Ilmavuotoja on, uusissakin autoissa, minkä varsin hyvin tiedän... Se ei silti muuta kirjoitettua lakia muuksi. Eikä sitä, että totesin edellä että runsasvuotoisen auton paikka on pajalla - ei linjalla. 

Mitä tuohon ilmastointi-/lämmitysjuttuun tulee: toki itsekin mieluummin lähtisin liikkeelle sisälämpötilaltaan miellyttävällä kulkineella niin kesät kuin talvetkin... Sitäkään ei monesti ole laillisesti mahdollista toteuttaa rikkomatta lakia. Ehkäpä siellä, missä auto jatkuvassa latauksessa voi lisälämmitintä käyttää niin kauan, että auto pakkasellakin olisi oikeasti lämmennyt. Kesällä ei sitäkään mahdollisuutta ole.

----------


## LateZ

Työskentelen isossa bussifirmassa. Koulutuksessa on tehty selväksi, että tyhjäkäyntimääräyksiä noudatetaan. Parkkipaikalla auto sammuu, laiturissa auto sammuu. Näin yksinkertaista, pieni ranneliike riittää tuohon. Ei ole asiani miettiä lähteekö uudestaan käyntiin tai vuotaako ilmaa. Ja kun pitää ovet kiinni, ei se lämpö tai viileyskään hetkessä katoa. Sitten tilataan apuvirtaa, jos auto ei käynnisty. Kyllä ne autot uusilla akuilla ja hyvällä huollolla käyntiin lähtevät ja liikkuvat. Koko asiassa on kyseessä vain kuljetusalaa riivaavasta asennevammasta, toivotan pysäköinninvalvojat tervetulleiksi terminaaleihin ja asemlle laittamaan osaltaan asiaa järjestykseen. (Katselin tuossa taksiautoja päätepysäkin taksiasemalla, sää oli sellainen, ettei mitään syytä lämmittää tai jäähdyttää ollut, niin ne vaan samat autot kävivät samassa paikassa kierroksen heitettyäni.)

----------


## kahujarvi

> Työskentelen isossa bussifirmassa. Koulutuksessa on tehty selväksi, että tyhjäkäyntimääräyksiä noudatetaan. Parkkipaikalla auto sammuu, laiturissa auto sammuu. Näin yksinkertaista, pieni ranneliike riittää tuohon. Ei ole asiani miettiä lähteekö uudestaan käyntiin tai vuotaako ilmaa. Ja kun pitää ovet kiinni, ei se lämpö tai viileyskään hetkessä katoa. Sitten tilataan apuvirtaa, jos auto ei käynnisty. Kyllä ne autot uusilla akuilla ja hyvällä huollolla käyntiin lähtevät ja liikkuvat. Koko asiassa on kyseessä vain kuljetusalaa riivaavasta asennevammasta, toivotan pysäköinninvalvojat tervetulleiksi terminaaleihin ja asemlle laittamaan osaltaan asiaa järjestykseen. (Katselin tuossa taksiautoja päätepysäkin taksiasemalla, sää oli sellainen, ettei mitään syytä lämmittää tai jäähdyttää ollut, niin ne vaan samat autot kävivät samassa paikassa kierroksen heitettyäni.)


Silläkin lienee vaikutusta, että missä päin ajaa, millaista liikennettä ja millaisessa firmassa. Aina sitä apuvirtaa ei niin vaan tilata, jos varikolla ei ole ketään päivystämässä, ei ketään kuljettajia saati sitten huoltoautoa ym. kalustoa. Apuvirtaa saadaan siinä vaiheessa kun jonkin seuraavan lähdön kuljettaja saapuu varikolle ja lähtee toisella autolla virtaa tuomaan. 

Silloin ollaan myöhässä jo niin paljon että tyhjänä saa ajaa tai ajetaan seuraavan lähdön auton perässä. Tai että kyseessä oli päivän ainoa lähtö sille linjalle. Tai on ilta-aika ja viimeinen vuoro, ketään muita ei enään töissä ole.

Ei kannata ottaa turhia riskejä sammuttamalla moottori, varsinkin jos tyhjäkäynnistä ei ole vähäisintäkään haittaa, kuten täällä. Kukaan ei siitä ole koskaan valittanut, eikä koko tyhjäkäyntiä edes huomaa ellei tule varta vasten busseja katselemaan  :Very Happy:  Eikä täällä mitään pysäköinninvalvontaa edes ole. 

Tietysti kaupungeissa on eri asia kun päätepysäkkien ym. läheisyydessä on asutusta, liiketiloja ym. 


Ei kyllä itsellä kantti kestäisi sammuttaa jos olisi varmasti tiedossa että ei käynnisty uudelleen  :Wink:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Silläkin lienee vaikutusta, että missä päin ajaa, millaista liikennettä ja millaisessa firmassa. Aina sitä apuvirtaa ei niin vaan tilata, jos varikolla ei ole ketään päivystämässä, ei ketään kuljettajia saati sitten huoltoautoa ym. kalustoa. Apuvirtaa saadaan siinä vaiheessa kun jonkin seuraavan lähdön kuljettaja saapuu varikolle ja lähtee toisella autolla virtaa tuomaan.


Tällöin kyseisen bussiliikennöitsijän on syytä tarkistaa toimintatapojansa. Tai vaihtaa alaa, jos lainsäädännön noudattaminen näin yksinkertaisessa asiassa ei kiinnosta. Vihje: Asiansa osaava autosähköliike asentaa busseihin toiset akut käynnistysakuiksi ja tarvittaessa vaihtaa laturin järeämpään ja samalla asentaa sellaisen järjestelyn, missä noita käynnistysakkuja ei pysty ilmastointia, radiota yms. käyttämällä saamaan tyhjäksi.

----------


## J_J

> Ei kyllä itsellä kantti kestäisi sammuttaa jos olisi varmasti tiedossa että ei käynnisty uudelleen


Ei kyllä itsellä kantti kestäisi lähteä liikenteeseen varikolta ylipäätään ollenkaan, jos olisi VARMASTI tiedossa, että ei käynnisty uudelleen...

Luonnollisesti, jos auto "maailmalla" jouduttu apuvirralls käynnistämään, se pyritään tuomaan "kotiin" vaikka sitten tyhjäkäyntipykälää uhmaten. Mutta alkujaan tässä oli kyse siitä, että selitellään tyhmäkäyntiä MUKAVUUSsyillä, kuten ilmastointi (tai lämmitys). Sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä virran riittävyyden tai käyntiin lähdön kanssa  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Kesäisin ja varsinkin helteillä on moottorin ylikuumenemisen vaara. Kaupunkiliikenne on kuitenkin aika raskasta jatkuvine kiihdytyksine ja pysähtymisineen. Jos moottori sammutetaan heti päättärille tultua, moottori keittää aika herkästi. Tästä käy todisteena kesäisin lukuisat kääntöpaikat on täynnä glykoli-lätäköitä  :Very Happy:  Toisinaan siis tyhjäkäynti kannattaa, mutta mikäli jäähdytysjärjestelmä on kunnossa niin muutama minuutti ajon jälkeen riittää  :Wink:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Pitipä ihan tarkastaa, mitä laki varsinaisesti sanoo. Ja sehän sanoo: "Valtioneuvoston asetuksella voidaan säätää tarpeetonta ja häiritsevää ajamista taajamassa ja moottorikäyttöisen ajoneuvon tarpeetonta joutokäyntiä koskevia rajoituksia." 

Valtioneuvosto on sitten käyttänyt mahdollisuutta hyväkseen ja määrännyt: "Moottorikäyttöisen ajoneuvon seistessä muualla kuin tieliikennelainsäädännössä tarkoitetulla tiellä ei ajoneuvon moottoria saa käyttää enempää kuin kaksi minuuttia. Lämpötilan ollessa alle 15 °C saa moottoria ennen ajoon lähtemistä kuitenkin käyttää enintään neljä minuuttia. Traktorin, moottorityökoneen ja auton alustalle rakennetun työkoneen moottoria saa kuitenkin käyttää ennen ajoneuvolla tai koneella tehtävän työn alkamista ajoneuvon toimintavalmiiksi saattamiseen tarvittavan ajan.

Kielto ei koske kiireellisessä tehtävässä olevaa hälytysajoneuvoa. Kielto ei myöskään koske ajoneuvoa, jonka pääasiallinen käyttötarkoitus tai pääasiallisen käyttötarkoituksen edellyttämä lisälaite, kuten jätteenpuristin, pumppu, kompressori tai nostolava, vaatii moottorin käyttämistä."

Mutta miten tätä kaikkea sitten lukisi. Laki on aina ensisijainen säädöksiin nähden ja sen perusteella rajoittaa saa vain _tarpeetonta_ tyhjäkäyntiä. Tällä perusteella voisi jo lähteä siitä, että autoa voi pitää tyhjäkäynnillä, jos siihen on perusteltu syy ja uskoisin vaikka poliisien asiaa käytännössä näin tulkitsevankin. Kaipa on ihan ok pitää bussia käynnissä, jos on selvä riski siitä, että se ei enää sammuttamisen jälkeen käynnisty. Mutta sitten pitäisi myös olla niin, että tämä on väliaikainen ratkaisu ja tällainen bussi pitää laittaa pikinmiten huoltoon. 

Kyllä itsekin muistan autonkuljettajan uraltani, että pahoina pakkasaamuina terminaalin pihalla saattoi mennä toista tuntia, ennen kuin kaikki autot saatiin apukaapeleilla käyntiin eikä siinä todellakaan käyntiin saatuja autoja sammuteltu neljän minuutin jälkeen. Mutta edistystä tämäkin oli, sillä vielä vuosikymmen sitten pakkasöinä autot kuulemma pidettiin käynnissä pihalla läpi koko yön. Siitä naapuritalojen asukkaat tietysti valittivat ja ihan syystäkin.

----------


## Nak

> Mutta edistystä tämäkin oli, sillä vielä vuosikymmen sitten pakkasöinä autot kuulemma pidettiin käynnissä pihalla läpi koko yön. Siitä naapuritalojen asukkaat tietysti valittivat ja ihan syystäkin.


Näinpä. Muistan vielä -06 joulun jälkeiset pyhät, kun Ruhan kentällä pistettiin monen pakkaspäivän jälkeen vanhuksia käymään. Autoja piti käydä herättelemässä 26. päivän iltana jo, että varmasti autot ovat lähtövalmiina seuraavan arkipäivän ajoihin. Tuohan ei toki ollut ainoa kerta ja muistelen, että siitä olisi lehdissäkin kirjoiteltu.  
Muistan elävästi sen jonkun 92xx tornin pakoputkesta tulleen sinimustan lakun jota olisi voinut veitsellä pilkkoa, ja varikon yllä leijuneen savu/höyrypilven  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Lisätään nyt vielä, kun asetusta huolella lukee, niin bussin voi kyllä laskea mukaan ajoneuvoihin, joiden " pääasiallinen käyttötarkoitus ... vaatii moottorin käyttämistä (ajoneuvon seistessä)", jos muuten ei esimerkiksi pystytä pitämään matkustamoa sopivan lämpöisenä ja muutenkin matkustajakäytön kannalta toimintakuntoisena. Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita, että konetta voi käyttää tuntikausia tai vastaavaa, mutta jos vaikka matkustamon lämpeneminen vie kymmenen minuuttia, bussin voi käynnistää kymmenen minuuttia ennen lähtöä.

----------


## J_J

> mutta jos vaikka matkustamon lämpeneminen vie kymmenen minuuttia, bussin voi käynnistää kymmenen minuuttia ennen lähtöä.


Höpöhöpö. Matkustamon lämmittäminen etukäteen ei ole välttämättömyys, vaan pelkkä mukavuustekijä. Siten tyhmäkäynti ei lämmityksen (tai jäähdytyksen) vuoksi ole millään tavalla lain hengen mukaan sallittua.

----------


## kahujarvi

> Höpöhöpö. Matkustamon lämmittäminen etukäteen ei ole välttämättömyys, vaan pelkkä mukavuustekijä. Siten tyhmäkäynti ei lämmityksen (tai jäähdytyksen) vuoksi ole millään tavalla lain hengen mukaan sallittua.


Entä jos katsotaan, että linja-autolla, jonka sisälämpötila on esimerkiksi -20 astetta tai +50 astetta, ei voida kuljettaa matkustajia terveyshaittojen takia eikä se näin ollen ole toimintakuntoinen. Toimintavalmiiksi saattamisen ajan moottoria saa käyttää tyhjäkäyntiä, eli kunnes sisälämpötila on vaikka 15-25 asteen välillä. 

Myöskin voidaan esimerkiksi katsoa, että täysin pimeään linja-autoon ei voida ottaa matkustajia kompastumisriskin vuoksi joten sisävalot täytyy pitää päällä. Sisävalojen (ja lämmityslaitteiden ym) virrankulutuksen johdosta moottoria täytyy pitää käynnissä varsinkin jos akut ovat huonot ja on kylmä ilma. 

On myös täysin selvää, että mikäli linja-auton tuulilasi tai peilit on jäässä/huurussa niin autolla ei saa ajaa mikäli siitä ei eteenpäin näe. Lasin kirkastumisen ajan moottoria saa käyttää tyhjäkäyntiä. Jos jäähdytinneste on kylmää niin menee pidempään kuin kaksi minuuttia. 

Matkustamokaan ei kymmenessä minuutissa lämpene tarpeeksi jos on taivasalta käynnistetty pakkasyön jälkeen.


Myös esimerkiksi kahvin keittäminen linja-autoaseman parkkipaikalla (tilausajossa, jollain pikavuorolla tms) lienee syy tyhjäkäyntiin koska kahvinkeittimen virrankulutus on suuri ja se ei edes mene päälle ilman että moottori käy  :Laughing:

----------


## J_J

> Entä jos katsotaan, että linja-autolla, jonka sisälämpötila on esimerkiksi -20 astetta tai +50 astetta, ei voida kuljettaa matkustajia terveyshaittojen takia eikä se näin ollen ole toimintakuntoinen. Toimintavalmiiksi saattamisen ajan moottoria saa käyttää tyhjäkäyntiä, eli kunnes sisälämpötila on vaikka 15-25 asteen välillä. 
> 
> Myöskin voidaan esimerkiksi katsoa, että täysin pimeään linja-autoon ei voida ottaa matkustajia kompastumisriskin vuoksi joten sisävalot täytyy pitää päällä. Sisävalojen (ja lämmityslaitteiden ym) virrankulutuksen johdosta moottoria täytyy pitää käynnissä varsinkin jos akut ovat huonot ja on kylmä ilma. 
> 
> On myös täysin selvää, että mikäli linja-auton tuulilasi tai peilit on jäässä/huurussa niin autolla ei saa ajaa mikäli siitä ei eteenpäin näe. Lasin kirkastumisen ajan moottoria saa käyttää tyhjäkäyntiä. Jos jäähdytinneste on kylmää niin menee pidempään kuin kaksi minuuttia. 
> 
> Matkustamokaan ei kymmenessä minuutissa lämpene tarpeeksi jos on taivasalta käynnistetty pakkasyön jälkeen.
> 
> 
> Myös esimerkiksi kahvin keittäminen linja-autoaseman parkkipaikalla (tilausajossa, jollain pikavuorolla tms) lienee syy tyhjäkäyntiin koska kahvinkeittimen virrankulutus on suuri ja se ei edes mene päälle ilman että moottori käy


Huhhuh... Ajattelitko vielä kauan leijailla haavemaailmassa, vai joko piakkoin laskeudut maan pinnalle?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> ...Tuohan ei toki ollut ainoa kerta ja muistelen, että siitä olisi lehdissäkin kirjoiteltu...


Löysinpä sen vanhan ketjunkin tuosta aiheesta

----------


## karihoo

> Huhhuh... Ajattelitko vielä kauan leijailla haavemaailmassa, vai joko piakkoin laskeudut maan pinnalle?


Ihan vaan, että olisi reilu peli puolin ja toisin: Kuinka kauan sitten akkujen pitäisi jaksaa linjaliikenteessä täydet sisävalot ja joitakin lukuvaloja sekä webasto päällä talviaikana? Joillakin pitkillä linjoilla jopa tunnin. Tavallisempi esimerkki puoli tuntia eli se pidempi lakisääteinen tauko. Ehkä uusilla lämpimillä (ei onnistu talviaikana) täyteen ladatuilla akuilla voisi ajatella virran riittävän tunnin jälkeen vielä moottorin käynnistämiseenkin, realismi 3-4 vuotta käytetyillä akuilla pakkassäällä lienee alle puoli tuntia.

Sitten kun puhutaan erikoisvarustelluista busseista, joissa on invertterit keskuspölynimurille, matkustajien virtapistokkeille, kahvin-/vedenkeittimelle, mikroaaltouunille, karaokelaitteistolle jne.jne. niin mikään ei toimi jos moottori ei käy. Tästä virran tarpeesta ei ulkopuolinen juurikaan näe mitään.

Paikallisliikenteessä virtaa kuluttavia laitteita on toki hieman vähemmän, mutta ihan samat luonnonlait koettelevat niitäkin busseja. Lyhyellä linjalla voi autolle tulla päivän aikana kymmeniä käynnistyksiä jos tarkasti noudatetaan sääntöjä. Pakkassäällä hieman huonommassa kunnossa olevat akut ovat tosi kovilla.

Ja sitten lopuksi: en usko kenenkään liikennöitsijän vaihtavan peruskalustonsa akkuja ennen kuin on pakko, "ykkösluokka" toki on eri asia. Syyllistä siinä sitten kuljettajia?

----------


## Rester

Itse pyrin noudattamaan noita tyhjäkäyntipykäliä niin hyvin kuin mahdollista, tosin jonkun painevuotoisen auton joutuu iskemään käyntiin hieman aiemmin kuin 2 minuuttia ennen lähtöä. Tätähän laki ei suoranaisesti kiellä, koska auton käyttö edellyttää, että jarrupiireissä on painetta, jotta auto saadaan liikkeelle.  :Wink:  Tietysti kierroksiakin voisi nostaa, mutta tuo varsinkin keskellä asumalähiötä tuskin miellyttää kovinkaan montaa.

Matkustamon lämmitys on mielestäni mukavuustekijä, joka ei voi olla syynä auton tyhjäkäyttämiseen. Tuskin kukaan omalla autollakaan odottaa, että sisätila lämpenisi ennen liikkelle lähtöä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kuinka kauan sitten akkujen pitäisi jaksaa linjaliikenteessä täydet sisävalot ja joitakin lukuvaloja sekä webasto päällä talviaikana?


Autolla yleensä kuljetetaan matkustajia ja he harvemmin ovat kyydissä kun auto seisoo. Silloin tuskin tarvitaan sisävalojakaan. Webasto toki saattaa pöhistä paussin aikana, mutta se sentään lämmittää toisin kuin moottori tyhjäkäynnillä. Kone päinvastoin yleistä luuloa jäähtyy normaalista käyntilämmöstään tyhjäkäynnillä, kun jäähdytysneste kiertää koko ajan mutta kuormaa ei ole. Nykyiset diesel-koneet ovat busseissakin melko huonoja lämpiämään, joten tyhjäkäynnillä ei bussia juuri lämmitellä.

----------


## kahujarvi

> Autolla yleensä kuljetetaan matkustajia ja he harvemmin ovat kyydissä kun auto seisoo. Silloin tuskin tarvitaan sisävalojakaan. Webasto toki saattaa pöhistä paussin aikana, mutta se sentään lämmittää toisin kuin moottori tyhjäkäynnillä. Kone päinvastoin yleistä luuloa jäähtyy normaalista käyntilämmöstään tyhjäkäynnillä, kun jäähdytysneste kiertää koko ajan mutta kuormaa ei ole. Nykyiset diesel-koneet ovat busseissakin melko huonoja lämpiämään, joten tyhjäkäynnillä ei bussia juuri lämmitellä.


Kaukoliikenteessä on linjoilla puolen tunnin, 45min, tunnin jne. taukoja, silloin matkustajat ovat kyydissä, sisävalot palaa ja auton lämpötilan täytyy pysyä aisoissa eli ilmastointi tai lämmitys täytyy toimia. 

Webastonhan nyt pakkasella saa olla koko ajan päällä, siinä on termostaatti joka kytkee tulen kattilaan kun jäähdytinneste meinaa viiletä liikaa. Ei muuten riitä lämpö ja varsinkin tyhjäkäynnillä vedenkiertokin on hitaampaa ilman kiertovesipumppua. 

Pelkkä moottorin tyhjäkäynnillä tuottama lämpö ei riitä edes henkilöautossa nykyisissä suoraruiskudieseleissä. Tätä paikkaamaan sitten asennetaan sähkövastuksia ilmakanavaan, saadaan lämpöä ja samalla myös kuormitusta moottoriin ja sitä kautta lisää lämpöä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Toni Lassila

Diisseli alkaa karstoittumaan jos sitä kovin pitkään käyttää, talvella siitä myös lähtee lähiympäristöön melko kitkerä katku, joka ei tosin itseäni haittaa. Melua nuo nykyiset koneet ei tosin juuri päästä. Kyllä tuo puoli tuntia on mielestäni se maksimiaika.

Veturit rötköttävät kyllä monesti koko päivän, ainakin vilkkaamilla varikoilla, Deevereiden MGO:t myös pikeentyvät enemmän kuin Dr14:n ja Vempujen hidaskäyntiset MAN:it. MGO myös erittää sinistä kömyä runsaasti myös tyhjäkäynnillä, toisin kuin MAN, joka yleensä pölläyttää mustaa vain kiihdyttäessä. Meluahan MGO:sta ei juurikaan tyhjäkäynnillä lähde, ainoastaan ahdin vähän puhisee. MAN sensijaan kumisee matalasti käydessään. MGO:n lisätessä tehoja, sille ominainen nopeakäyntisen V16:n hurina alkaa toki voimistua, mutta ei liian kovaksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Veturit rötköttävät kyllä monesti koko päivän, ainakin vilkkaamilla varikoilla


Oletko varma? Kyllä ainakin Ilmalassa sammutetaan pääkone vähänkin pidemmillä tauoilla. Apukone toki jätetään päälle, mutta se onkin kertaluokkia pienempi ja täten vähemmän haitallinen ympäristölle.

----------

